# Upland Game Guidebook (Draft) available



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

My question is what's that bird doing on the cover, they don't exist here anymore.

http://wildlife.utah.gov/guidebooks/2014_pdfs/2014-15_upland-turkey_draft.pdf


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Looks like they incorporated an upland game slam!


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

Antelope island is closed to upland game hunting.......DAMMIT!


----------



## A.Oakley28 (Jun 25, 2013)

Excited for the season! May even let the puppy and husband join


----------

